# PHP help



## eugiin (Jul 6, 2010)

hi guys 
im new to freebsd and lunix and im trying to install apache22, php5 and mysql but i keep having a trouble in php the apache is recognizing the php and its not workin also the libphp5.so is missing when i install it can you guys help me please just pointing me to the right directin is enough but any  help is best needed thanks in advance :r


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

You provided 0 useful information, no logs, no messages from installing soft....
Not even how you tried to install it.....
Best I can say is read:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
especially http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## eugiin (Jul 6, 2010)

i tried to install apache22 using pkg_add -r apache22 it installed fine but when i install the php usin the same method it finnishes but apache doesn't recognize php it just shows what i wrote also the libphp5.so in libexec folder is missing and no matter how i install it it still missing i  also tried the cd /usr/ports/lang php5          make        (chose the apache module as well) but no go please help tnkx


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry, I don't use apache (never used it), so I can't help here


----------



## VoViK (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,
Please show output:

```
grep APACHE /var/db/ports/php5/options
```


----------

